# ترخيص السلاح فى مصر  و اشهر انواع الاسلحة العالمية



## الملك العقرب (15 يناير 2010)

*ترخيص السلاح فى مصر*



*ترخيص سلاح من الامور المعقدة جداً فى مصر*
*لانه يتطلب تقديم سبب لحمل السلاح *
*بمعنى ان تقدم ما يثبت انك تحتاج لسلاح*
*مثلاُ انك معرض للاعتداء عليك نظراً لانك رجل اعمال وتحمل معك اموال كثيرة دائماً*
*او تكون مهدد من قبل احد وتكون الشرطه على علم بذلك *
*او تكون رجل سياسى ومطلوب لدى جماعه تريد ان تنال منك *
*وكل هذا وذاك لابد ان تبرهن للجهه المختصه بذلك *
*او تكون صاحب محلات ذهب كبيرة وبطبيعة عملك ان يتواجد ذهب معك دائما *
*كل ذلك اولاُ*
*اما ثانيا : فلابد من التوجهه الي مديرية الامن لاخذ التصريح من مساعد وزير الداخليه *
*وبالتالى آخذ تصريح من أمن الدوله *
*وبعد ذلك الذهاب الى قسم الشرطه التابع لك بهذه التصاريح*
*ووقتها تاخذ رخصة السلاح ،،،، ويجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار *
*انك بتاخذ مجموعة من الطلقات الحيه وبتحاسب ان اصبحت ناقصه بدون سبب*
*والآخذ فى الاعتبار انك ستمر على القسم التابع لك كل سنه تقريباً لتجديد الرخصه *
*واذا تاخرت ستسحب منك السلاح ومعاقبه غرامه تقريباً *
*دا غير وجع الدماغ لو حصل اى شئ منك اثناء مشاجرة عاديه *
*وقلق *
*،،، فانصحك ان تكبر دماغك افضل من القصه دى ههههههههههه*


*المسدس M9 9 mm Beretta :*


*




*


*المسدس عيار 9 مم و هو السلاح التقليدي الشخصي للقوات البرية الامريكية و قد حل محل المسدس m 1911 a1 عيار .45 بوصة*
*و هو مسدس نصف الي ذو حركة زناد مزدوجة الحركة الاولي للتعمير و الحركة الثانية للاطلاق و السدس له عدة اوضاع للاطلاق منها الطلقة الواحدة ومنها الطلقتين ومنها اطلاق جميع الطلقات دفعة واحدة وله وضعية امان وهو اقل وزنا واكثر فعالية*


*-بالد المنشأ : ايطاليا و الولايات المتحدة الامريكية*
*-الاستخدام : مسدس نصف الي للتسليح الشخصي للافراد*
*-الدولة المستخدمة : الولايات المتحدة وحلف شمال الاطلسي*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*-النوع : مسدس نصف الي مزدوج حركة الزناد*
*-العيار : 9 مم*
*-نوع الذخيرة : Nato*
*-الطول: 216.9 مم*
*-العرض : 3.81 مم*
*-الارتفاع : 140مم*
*-طول السبطانه : 125 مم*
*-قطر السبطانة : 9 مم*
*-عدد الششخنات : اتجاه عقارب الساعة *
*-الوزن والخزينة معبئة : 1160 جم*
*-الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 960 جم*
*-اقصي مدي فعال : 50م*
*-اقصي مدي 1800م*
*السرعة الفوهية : 375م/ثانية*
*-سعة الخزينة : 15 طلقة*
*-قوة ضغط الزناد للحركة الواحدة 2.5 كجم/سم2*
*قوة ضغط الزناد للحركتين : 5.6كجم/سم2*


*المسدس FN-Five seven : *


*



*


*صممت شركة FN herstal البلجيكية المسدس FN-Five seven كسلاح تكميلي للرشاش الخفيف PB 90 فكلاهما يستخدم الزخيرة نفسها التي توفر قدرة اختراق مناسبة للستر المضادة للرصاص علي بعد 100 م *
*المسدس من النوع النصف الي الذي ستخدم قوة تاخير دفع الغاز للخلف وله جسم مصنوع من مادة متبلمرة و المسدس به امكانية تسدسد ليلية*


*-بلد المنشأ : بلجيكا*
*-الاستخدام : مسدس نصف الي ,النموزج القياسي له للقوات العسكرية والنموزج التكتيكي للشرطة*
*-البلد المستخدمة : بلجيكا *


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*-العيار : 5.7 * 27 مم*
*-نوع الذخيرة : ss 190 *
*-الطول : 208 مم*
*-طول السبطانة: 122.5 مم *
*-قطر السبطانة : 5.7 مم*
*-الوزن والخزينة معبئة : 760 جم*
*-الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 620 جم *
*-سرعة الفوهة : 650 م/ثانية*
*-سعة الخزينة : 20 طلقة*


*المسدس Makarova pm :*


*



*


*صمم المسدس Makarova pm كسلاح للدفاع الشخصي لظباط الجيش و الشرطة في الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق و هو سلاح فعال في المسافات القصيرة والمتوسطة و مازال هذا السلاح هو السلاح الشخصي الرئيسي في روسيا و العديد من الدول الاخري و هو يشبه في صفاته المسدسات الالمانية walther pp و walther p5 و يقل عن المسدس الايطالي 92 baretta ومن عيوب هذا المسدس السعة الصغيرة للخزينة فهو لا يحتمل اكثر من 12 طلقة*


*-بالد المنشأ : الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا و روسيا حاليا*
*-الاستخدام : مسدس نصف الي للتسليح الشخصي*
*-الدول المستخدمة : روسيا والعديد من الدولة*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية *


*-النوع : مسدس نصف الي مزدوج حركة الزناد *
*-العيار : 9 * 18 مم*
*-نوع الذخيرة : PM+P*
*-الطول : 161 مم للنموزج PM*
*165 مم للنموزج PMM*
*-طول السبطانة :93.5 مم*
*-قطر السبطانة : 9 مم*
*الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 730 جم للنموزج PM*
*760 جم للنموزج PMM*
*-سعة الخزينة : 8 طلقات للنموزج PM*
*12 طلقة للنموزج PMM*


*المسدس Grash MP-443 :*


*



*


*اجتاز المسدس Grash MP-443 الاختبارات المفروضة من قبل وزارة الدفاع الروسية خلال عام 2000 و بدأت خطوات انتاجه ليحل محل المسدس Makarova pm لضباط الجيش و الشرطة الروسية كسلاح شخصي *
*ستمتع المسدس بتصميم تقليدي و اجراءات امان مضاعفة منها ساقطة الامان علي الجانب الايسر حتي توقف حركة الزناد*


*-بالد المنشأ : روسيا*
*-الاستخدام : مسدس نصف الي للتسليح الشخصي*
*-الدول المستخدمة : روسيا والعديد من الدولة*
*المواصفات العامة والفنية *
*-النوع : مسدس نصف الي مزدوج حركة الزناد *
*-العيار 9 * 19 مم*
*-نوع الذخيرة : luger/para*
*-الطول 210 مم*
*-العرض : 35 مم*
*-الارتفاع : 412 مم*
*-طول البسطانة : 1145 مم*
*-قطر البسطانة : 9 مم*
*-عدد الششخنات : 6*
*-اتجاه الششخنة : اتجاه عقلرب الساعة*
*-الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 950 جم*
*-سعة الخزينة : 17 طلقة*


*المسدس walther P 99 :*


*



*


*بدأت المانيا في تصميم المسدس walther P 99 في عام 1994 و انتجت اول عينة منه في عام 1996 و كان الهدف انتاج سلاح شخصي للقوات المسلحة وقوات الامن يتضمن كل التقنيات الحديثة مع انخفاض التكلفة الاجمالية و المسدس المنتج في المانيا عيار 9 مم اما المنتج في الولايات المتحدة فعيار 0.4 بوصة *
*يعمل المسدس بقوة ارتداد الاجزاء المتحركة وبه ثلاث وسائل امان , هي الية امان للطارق و الية امان للزناد والية امان في عدم وجود الخزينة*


*-بلد المنشأ : المانيا و الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بتصريح خاص*
*-الاستخدام : مسدس متطور للتسليح الشخصي*
*-الدول المستخدمة : المانيا و الولايات المتحدة الامريكية *


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*-النوع : مسدس نصف الي ذو ضغطتين للزناد*
*-العيار : 9 مم للنموزج الالماني*
*0.4 بوصة للنموزج الامريكي*
*-نوع الذخيرة : para للنوزج الالماني*
*sw للنموزج الامريكي*
*-الطول : 180 مم*
*- العرض : 28 مم*
*-الارتفاع :135 مم*
*-طول السبطانة : 102 مم*
*-قطر السبطانة : 9 مم*
*-الوزن والخزينة معبأة : 875 جم*
*-الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 720 جم*
*-سعة الخزينة : 16 طلقة للنموزج الالماني *
*12 طلقة للنموزج الامريكي *



*المسدس Beretta 9000 S :*


*



*


*يعد المسدس Beretta 9000 S هو اول مسدس ايطالي يصنع جسمه من المواد المتبلمرة و هو مسدس صغير الحجم و شديد الفاعلية و قد انتج نموزجين منه , النموزج الاول يسمي F وهو نموزج ذو ضغطة واحدة او ضغطتين للزناد و به ساقطة امان يدوية و النموزج الثاني النموزج D وهو ذو ضغطتين فقط للزناد*


*- بلد المنشأ : ايطاليا*
*- الاستخدام : مسدس متطور للتسليح الشخصي*
*- البلد المستخدمة : ايطاليا*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- النوع : ذو ضغطتين فقط للزناد للنموزج D*
*ذو ضغطة او ضغطتين للزناد للنموزج F*
*- العيار : 9 * 19 مم*
*- نوع الذخيرة : TMI*
*- الطول : 168 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 88 مم*
*- قطر السبطانة : 9 مم*
*- الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 780 جم*
*- سعة الخزينة : 12 طلقة*


*المسدس Steyr GB :*


*



*


*انتجت النمسا المسدس Steyr GB اعتبارا من عام 1981 كسلاح شخصي للقوات البرية و انتجت منه ما يزيد عن 20 الف مسدس , المسدس نصف الي و يعمل بقوة رد فعل الغاز و مصنو بالكامل من الصلب الكربوني و يتميز هذا المسدس بقوة رد فعل صغيرة علي يد المستخدم و دقة تسديد عالية*


*- بلد المنشأ : النمسا*
*- الاستخدام : مسدس نصف الي للتسليح الشخصي*
*- الدول المستخدمة : النمسا و عديد من دول اوروبا*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية *


*- النوع : مسدس ذو ضغطتين للزناد *
*- العيار : 9 * 19 مم*
*- نوع الذخيرة : Luger/parabellum*
*- الطول : 216 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 136 مم*
*- قطر السبطانة : 9 مم*
*- الوزن والخزينة معبأة : 1285 جم*
*- الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 845 جم*
*- سعة الخزينة : 18 طلقة*


*المسدس Star megastar :*


*



*


*انتجت اسبانيا المسدس Star megastar عام 1993 و هو مسدس نصف الي قوي و ثقيل و يعمل بقوة ارتداد الاجزاء المتحركة و ذو ضغطتين لحركة الزناد و به ساقطة امان جانبية لها ثلاثة اوضاع , و ضع الاطلاق و وضع الامان ووضع الامان و المسدس في وضع الاستعداد و جسم المسدس مصنوع من الصلب ولا يعمل المسدس اذا كانت الخزينة غير موضوعة في مكانها تماما*


*- بلد المنشأ : اسبانيا *
*- الاستخدام : مسدس ثقيل للتسليح الشخصي*
*- الدول المستخدمة : المانيا *


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- النوع : ذو ضغطتين للزناد *
*- العيار : عيار 10 مم*
*- الذخيرة : auto*
*- الطول : 212 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 119 مم*
*- قطر السبطانة : 10 مم*
*- عدد الششخنات : 6*
*- اتجاه الششخنات : اتجاه عقارب الساعة*
*- الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 1400 جم*
*- سعة الخزينة : 14 طلقة*



*المسدس Browning BDM :*


*



*



*يمثل المسدس Browning BDM تطورا هاما في تقنية المسدسات حيث ظل تحت الانتاج لعام 1998 و انتج في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية و يتميز هذا المسدس بأن له اسلوبين للعمل يتم اختيار احداهما بتحويل الية خاصة موجودة علي جانب السلاح الاول وهو وضع حركة الزناد المزدوجة التقليدية و الاخري هي وضع حركة الزناد المزدوجة اليدوية*


*- بلد المنشأ : الولايات المتحدة *
*- الاستخدام : للتسليح الشخصي*
*- الدول المستخدمة : الولايات المتحدة*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- النوع : ذو ضغطتين للزناد *
*- العيار : عيار 9 *19 مم*
*- الذخيرة : luger / parabellum*
*- الطول : 197 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 120 مم*
*- قطر السبطانة : 9مم*
*- الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 740 جم*
*- سعة الخزينة :10 طلقة*



*البندقية الالية AK-74 :*


*



*


*البندقية الالية **[عزيزي الزائر يتوجب عليك التسجيل للمشاهدة الرابط للتسجيل اضغط هنا]** من انتاج الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا من العيار 5.45 * 39 مم و تعد التطوير الطبيعي للبندقية السوفيتية AK 47 و بالمقارنة بالبندقية الامريكية M 16 يتضح ان البندقية السوفيتية اقل دقة و لكنها اكثر ثقة في اجواء المعركة و لا تحتاج الي جهد كبير في اعمال الصيانة و النظافة *
*البندقية مزودة بمخفض لارتداد و اهتزاز الفوهة و تستخدم خزينة مصنوعة من البلاستيك و هذا يؤدي الي خفض الوزن الكلي للبندقية اضافة الي صغر عيار الذخيرة , يعيب هذه البندقية الوضع المكشوف لغرفة الغاز التي اذا تأثرت بأي احتكاك ميكانيكي تسبب العطل للبندقية اضافة الي ان لون الخزينة البلاستيكية يضعف من حركة التمويه*


*- بلد المنشأ : الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا*
*- الاستخدام : بندقية الية هجومية*
*- الدول المستخدمة : اكثر من 50 دولة *


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- النوع : بندقية الية*
*- العيار : 5.45 * 39 مم*
*- نوع الذخيرة : 7N 10 او 7N 6*
*- نوع كتلة الترباس : دوارة*
*- الطول : 937 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 415 مم*
*- الوزن و الخزينة معبأة : 3950 جم*
*- الوزن و الخزينة فارغة : 3400 جم*
*- تقنية العمل : قوة ضغط الغاز*
*- اوضاع اطلاق النار : الي و نصف الي *
*- معدل النيران : النظري 600 طلقة / دقيقة*
*الوضع الالي 100 طلقة / دقيقة*
*الوضع نصف الالي 40 طلقة / دقيقة*
*- نوع الخزينة : خزينة صندوقية من البلاستيك*
*- سعة الخزينة : 30 طلقة*
*- عدد الششخنات : 4*
*- طول الششخنة الواحدة : 196 مم*
*- اتجاه الششخنة : اتجاه عقارب الساعة*
*- السرعة الفوهية المقذوفة : 900 م / ثانية*
*- جهاز التسديد الليلي : NSPU- 3*
*- المدي المؤثر : 500 م للذخيرة 7N 6 *
*800 م للذخيرة 7N 10*
*- اقصي مدي : 800 م للذخيرة 7N 6*
*1100م للذخيرة 7N 10*


*- عمق اختراق الدروع : 16 مم علي مسافة 100 م*
*- السرعة الابتدائية : 960 م / ث*



*البندقية النصف الية M16 A2 :*


*



*


*البندقية النصف الية M16 A2 عيار 5.56 مم هي البندقية الاساسية في تسليح القوات الامريكية , بدأ انتاجها عام 1980 و انتج منها حتي الان ما يزيد عن 3 ملاين قطعة و تعد المقياس الذي ستقاس به اي بندقية نصف الية حتي الان يطلق هذا النموزج في الوضع النصف الي دفعات من الطلقات كل دفعة بها 3 طلقات و تتميز بوجود ناشنكاه خلفي قابل للضغط لادخال التصحيح المتعلق بسرعة الريح و ارتفاع الهدف و مزودة بواقي للفوهة يمنع اهتزازها لاعلي اثناء الرماية النصف الية و البندقية خفيفة الوزن و تبرد بواسطة الهواء مصممة بمرتكز علي الكتف وله اسلوبين للعمل , الاسلوب النصف الي و الاسلوب الفردي اي طلقة واحدة كل ضغطة زناد*


*- بلد المنشأ : الولايات المتحدة*
*- الاستخدام : بندقية نصف الية للتسليح الشخصي *
*- الدول المستخدمة : الولايات المتحدة و دول حلف شمال الاطلسي و العديد من الدول الاخري*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- النوع : بندقية نصف الية*
*- العيار :5.56*
*- الطول : 1006.6 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 508 مم*
*- قطر السبطانة : 5.56 مم*
*- الوزن و الخزينة معبأة : 3990 جم*
*- الوزن و الخزينة فارغة : 3600 جم*
*- اقصي مدي : 3600 م *
*- المدي الفعال لهدف مساحي : 800 م*
*- المدي الفعال لهدف نقطة : 550 م*
*- سرعة الطلقة عند مغادرة الفوهة : 853 م / ث*
*- معدل النيران النظري : 800 طلقة / الدقيقة*
*- معدل النيران الفردي : 12 الي 15 طلقة / دقيقة*
*- معدل النيران النصف الي : 45 طلقة / الدقيقة*
*- سعة الخزينة : 30 طلقة*


*البندقية OICW : *


*



*


*بدأت الولايات المتحدة منذ عام 1994 في تصميم و تطوير البندقية OICW علي ان تدخل الخدمة الفعلية في عام 2005 يهذف المشروع الي رفع كفائة و فاعلية النيران لسلاح الفرد المقاتل و في هذا الاتجاه انقسمت البندقية الحديثة الي ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية المجموعة الاولي و التي يطلق عليها طاقة الحركة Kinetic energy module و المجموعة الثانية اطلق عليها المجموعة شديدة الانفجار High Explosive module و هي عبارة عن قاذفة نصف الي للقنابل عيار 20 مم و المجموعة الثالثة هي مجموعة اجهزة الؤيا و التسديد بنظام لاشعة الليزر و تعمل بواسطة الحاسب الالي *


*- بلد المنشأ : الولايات المتحدة الامريكية*
*- الاستخدام : بندقية هجومية و تستخدم بواسطة القوات البرية والبحرية والجوية و مشاه الاسطول والقوات الخاصة وحرس الامن*
*- الدول المستخدمة : الولايات المتحدة الامريكية *


*المواصفات العامة والفنية *


*- النوع : بندقية الية تعمل بواسطة الحاسب الالي او بدونه*
*-عيار الذخيرة التقليدية : 5.56 مم*
*- نوع الذخيرة التقليدية : NATO *
*- عيار القنابل : 20 * 85 مم*
*- النوع : شديدة الانفجار ذات شظايا *
*- الطول الكلي : 890 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 250 مم*
*- طول قاذف القنابل : 460 مم*
*- الوزن و الخزينة فارغة : 5500جم*
*- سعة خزينة الذخيرة التقليدية : 30 طلقة *
*-سعة خزينة القنابل : 6 قنابل *
*- اتجاه الششخنة : اتجاه عقارب الساعة*


*البندقية F 2000 :*


*



*


*طورت بلجيكا نظاما ذكيا يعتمد علي البندقية F 2000 و ظهر هذا النظام اول مرة في عام 2001 و هو يتكون من البندقية المتطورة F 2000 مضافا اليها اجهزة يسهل تركيبها و فكها من علي جسم البندقية في الميدان من دون الحاجة الي ادوات خاصة *
*البندقية F 2000 تعمل بقوة ضغط الغاز ذات كتلة ترباس دوارة و تتوفر بها امكانية تحديد اسلوب الاطلاق فهو فردي او نصف الي او الي , تتميز البندقية بدبشك مصنوع من مواد متبلمرة و مجهز في اعلاه بقناه تسمح بتركيب انواع مختلفة من اجهزة الرؤيا و التسديد و البندقية كذالك مزودة بموضع امام حافظة الزناد سمح بتركيب قاذف للقنابل اليدوية او اي اجهزة ومعدات اخري كما تتميز البندقية بألية خاصة تسمح بقذف التلقات الفارغة من مكان متقدم في الجسم بعيدا عن مجال رؤية الرامي *
*التصميم الحالي لهذا البندقية يتضمن امكانية قاذف ذكي للقنابل اليدوية يحسب اليا مسافة الهدف حتي ينفجر فوق الهدف مباشرة كما انه مزود بقاذف للقنابل الغير مميتة مثل القنابل المسيلة للدموع*



*- بلد المنشأ : بلجيكا*
*- الاستخدام : نظام متطور للتسليح الشخصي *
*- الدول المستخدمة : بلجيكا*


*المواصفات العام**[عزيزي الزائر يتوجب عليك التسجيل للمشاهدة الرابط للتسجيل اضغط هنا]** والفنية*


*- النوع : بندقية الية*
*- العيار :5.6 * 45 مم*
*- نوع الذخير : NATO*
*- الطول : 694 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 400 مم*
*- الوزن والخزينة فارغة و بدون تجهيزات : 3600 جم*
*- وزن قاذف القنابل اليدوية : 1000جم*
*- سعة الخزينة : 30 طلقة*


*البندقية G 11 : *


*



*


*البندقية الالمانية G 11 عيار 4.7 تستخدم ذخيرة خاصة هي مقذوف بدون مظروف و تتميز بغرفة اطلاق النار ذات التجويف لها حركة دائرية لزاوية 90 درجة قبل كل طلقة تدفع اول طلقة الي غرفة الاطلاق التي بعد ذالك تدور بزاوية 90 درجة لتعد الطلقة امام سبطانة البندقية و بعد الاطلاق تدور الغرفة مرة اخري في الاتجاه العكسي لاستقبال طلقة جديدة و في حالة فشل اطلاق اي طلقة تدفع الي الخارج بواسطة الطلقة التالية لها *
*البندقية مزودة بوسيلة تسديد ضوئية و لها خزينة من المواد المتبلمرة تسع 45 طلقة و تزن الطلقة الواحدة حوالي 3.25 جم و سرعتها عند مغادرة فوهة السبطانة 960م / ث *


*- بلد المنشأ : المانيا*
*- الاستخدام : بندقية هجومية*
*- الدول المستخدمة : المانيا*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- العيار :4.7 مم*
*- نوع الذخير : مقذوف من دون مظروف*
*- الطول : 750 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 450 مم*
*- الوزن والخزينة معبأة : 3600 جم*
*- سعة الخزينة : 45 او 50 طلقة*


*البندقية QBZ - 95 :*


*



*


*ظهرت البندقية الصينية QBZ - 95 لاول مرة في القوات الصينية عام 1997 و هي تستخدم الذخيرة الصينية الغاصة عيار 5.8 * 42 مم و تنتج الصين نموزج منها للتصدير يستخدم الذخيرة الخاصة بدول حلف شمال الاطلسي عيار 5.56 م كما تنتج الصين نوزجا خاصا من هذه البندقية له سبطانة قصيرة و يمكن تزويدها بتلسكوب خاص ووسائل رؤية ليلية و قاذف للقنابل اليدوية و سونكي , الطلقات الفارغة تخرج من الجانب الايمن للبندقية و الدبشك و الخزينة مصنوعة من المواد المتبلمرة*


*- بلد المنشأ : الصين*
*- الاستخدام : بندقية هجومية*
*- الدول المستخدمة : الصين*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- العيار :5.8 * 42 مم*
*- الطول : 760 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 520 مم*
*- الوزن والخزينة فارغة : 3400 جم*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يناير 2010)

*الرشاش الخفيف RPK 74 :*


*



*


*انتج الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق الرشاش الخفيف RPK 74 كسلاح للجماعة المشاه , يستخدم الذخيرة من العيار 5.45 * 39 مم متوائم مع البندقية الالية AK74 وقد دخل هذا الرشاش الخدمة منذ عام 1970 و مازال قيد الاستخدام في القوات البرية الروسية و اكثر من 50 دولة اخري بموقع رشاش واحد لكل 10 جنود *
*يعمل الرشاش بقوة ضغط الغاز و يستخدم كتلة ترباس من النوع الدوار و له سبطانة طويلة ثابتة و يرتكز علي حامل ثنائي الارجل يغذي الرشاش بالطلقات من خزينة صندوقية الشكل تتسع ل 45 طلقة و ينتج نموزج تسديد يعمل بالاشعة تحت الحمراء *


*- بلد المنشأ : الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا*
*- الاستخدام : رشاش خفيف للجماعة المشاه*
*- الدول المستخدمة : اكثر من 50 دولة *


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- النوع : رشاش خفيف يعمل بضغط الغاز*
*- العيار : 5.45 * 39 مم*
*- نوع الذخيرة : 7N 10 او 7N 6*
*- نوع كتلة الترباس : دوارة*
*- الطول : 1070 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 590 مم*
*- الوزن و الخزينة معبأة : 5000 جم*
*- الوزن و الخزينة فارغة : 4600 جم*
*- تقنية العمل : قوة ضغط الغاز*
*- اوضاع اطلاق النار : الي و نصف الي *
*- معدل النيران : النظري 600 طلقة / دقيقة*
*الوضع الالي 150 طلقة / دقيقة*
*الوضع نصف الالي 50 طلقة / دقيقة*
*- نوع الخزينة : خزينة صندوقية من البلاستيك*
*- سعة الخزينة : 45 طلقة*
*- عدد الششخنات : 4*
*- طول الششخنة الواحدة : 196 مم*
*- اتجاه الششخنة : اتجاه عقارب الساعة*
*- السرعة الفوهية المقذوفة : 900 م / ثانية*
*- جهاز التسديد الليلي : 1LH51*
*- المدي المؤثر : 800 م للذخيرة 7N 6 *
*800 م للذخيرة 7N 10*
*- اقصي مدي : 1000 م للذخيرة 7N 6*
*1100م للذخيرة 7N 10*


*- عمق اختراق الدروع : 16 مم علي مسافة 100 م*
*- السرعة الابتدائية : 960 م / ث*


*المدفع الرشاش الخفيف M249 :*


*



*


*الرشاش الخفيق M 249 هو السلاح الالي لجماعة المشاه في القوات البرية الامريكية و هو خفيف الوزن و يعمل بقوة ضغط الغاز و يغذي بالطلقات عن طريق خزينة او شريط يتفكك تلقائيا بعد خروجه من جسم الرشاش و يمكن حمله بواسطة فرد واحد و ينتج نيران تمثل في دقتها نيران البندقية مع كثافة النيران العالية *
*بدأ دخول هذا المدفع الرشاش الخدمة اول مرة عام 1980 و هو له وضعان لاطلاق النار , الوضع العادي و هو ينتج 750 طلقة / دقيقة و الوضع الاقصس و يصل الي 1000 طلقة / الدقيقة و يمكن حمله او ارتكازه علي حاملثلاثي الارجول و سبطانة احتياطية و الاسلوب الاساسي للتغذية بالطلقات هو شريط ذو 200 طلقة *


*- بلد المنشأ : الولايات المتحدة*
*- الاستخدام : مدفع رشاش خفيف للاستخدام مع القوات البرية و توجد نمازج للقوات الخاصة وفرق المظلات *
*- الدول المستخدمة : الولايات المتحدة وبلجيكا و كندا و استراليا*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- النوع : رشاش خفيف*
*- العيار :5.56*
*- نوع الذخيرة : NATO SS 109*
*- الطول : 1005 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 465 مم*
*- قطر السبطانة : 5.56 مم*
*- الوزن و الخزينة معبأة : 3990 جم*
*- الوزن و الخزينة فارغة : 3600 جم*
*- اقصي مدي : 3600 م *
*- المدي الفعال لهدف مساحي : 1000م*
*- سرعة الطلقة عند مغادرة الفوهة : 940 م / ث*
*- معدل النيران النظري : 725 طلقة / الدقيقة*
*- معدل النيران العلمي :85 طلقة / دقيقة*
*- سعة شريط الطلقات : 200طلقة *
*- سعة الخزينة : 30 طلقة*


*المدفع الرشاش **[عزيزي الزائر يتوجب عليك التسجيل للمشاهدة الرابط للتسجيل اضغط هنا]** من العيار 7.62 :*


*



*


*المدفع الرشاش **[عزيزي الزائر يتوجب عليك التسجيل للمشاهدة الرابط للتسجيل اضغط هنا]** من العيار 7.62 يستخدم كسلاح متحد المحور مع المدافع الرئيسية للدبابات الامريكية يعد هذا المدفع ذات ثقة عالية حيث يبلغ عدد الطلقات ما بين الاعطال 26 الف طلقة و هو معدل يجعله من اقل الرشاشات الموجودة اعطالا ينتج هذا المدفع نمازج مختلفة تتناسب العمل مع انواع مختلفة من الاليات*


*- بلد المنشأ : الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بترخيص خاص من بلجيكا*
*- الاستخدام : مدفع رشاش متوسط يستخدم كمدفع ثانوي للعديد من الدبابات و العربات المدرعة و يصلح للستخدام من قواة المشاه*
*- الدول المستخدمة : اكثر من 20 دولة في العالم و منهم الولايات المتحدة و المملكة المتحدة و بلجيكا و السويد و مصر و السعودية و سويسرا و الهند *


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- العيار : 7.62 مم*
*- نوع الذخيرة : NATO*
*- نوع كتلة الترباس : دوارة*
*- الطول : 1260 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 545 مم*
*-قطر السبطانة : 7.62 مم*
*- الوزن بالحامل ثنائي الارجل : 10850 جم*
*- الوزن بالحامل ثلاثي الارجل : 21000 جم *
*- معدل النيران : النظري 600 طلقة / دقيقة*
*- التغذية بالطلقات : بواسطة شريط *
*تجهيز الذخيرة : صندوق سعة 600 او 1200 طلقة*
*- السرعة الفوهية المقذوفة : 840 م / ثانية*
*- مدي الطلقات الاشارية : 900 م*
*- اقصي مدي : 3725م *​

*المدفع الروسي الالي المتوسط pecheneg عيار 7.62 :*


*



*


*المدفع الروسي الالي المتوسط pecheneg عيار 7.62 * 54 مم هو تطوير للمدفع الرشاش الروسي PKM المستخدم في جميع دول العالم و هو احدث انتاج روسي و ظهر باعاداد معدودة في حرب الشيشان , التصميم يتركز علي المدفع PKM و يشتركان معا في 80 % من الاجزاء و لكن يتميز المدفع الجديد بسبطانة افضل تبرد بواسطة الهواء المضغوط و هي تختلف عن معظم الاسلحة الموجودة حيث انها يصعب فكها في اثمناء الحرب و ثقيلة الوزن و محمية داخل غلاف معدني يجبر الهواء علي التحرك من خلالها بسرعة فيساعد علي التبريد الدوري لها *


*- بلد المنشأ : روسيا*
*- الاستخدام : مدفع رشاش متوسط متعدد الاستخدام والمهام*
*- الدول المستخدمة : روسيا*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- العيار : 7.62 * 54 مم*
*- نوع الذخيرة : Ball*
*- الطول : 1145مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 658 مم*
*-قطر السبطانة : 7.62 مم*
*- الوزن بالحامل ثنائي الارجل : 8200 جم*
*- الوزن بالحامل ثلاثي الارجل : 12700 جم *
*- معدل النيران : النظري 1000 طلقة / دقيقة*
*- معدل النيران العلمي : 250 طلقة / الدقيقة *
*- المدي الفعال نهارا : 1000 م*
*- المدي الفعال ليلا : 300 م*
*- التغذية بالطلقات : بواسطة شريط *
*- سعة شريط الطلقات : 100او 200طلقة*
*- اقصي مدي : 3800 م *
*- العمر الافتراضي للسبطانة : 30 الف طلقة*


*5- المدفع الرشاش المتوسط Bern :*


*



*


*المدفع الرشاش البريطاني Bern عيار 7.62 مم مصمم علي اساس المدفع التشيكي ZB - 26 و طور ليطلق الذخيرة البريطانية عيار 0.303 بوصة ثم اعيد تطويره مرة اخري ليطلق الذخيرة الملساء عيار 7.62 * 51 مم *
*يعمل المدفع بقوة ضغط الغاز و مبرد من الهواء المضغوط و يغذي بالطلقات بواسطة خزنة مستطيلة الشكل و يمكن الاطلاق بواسطة الاسلوب الفردي او الالي و يمكن استخدامه بواسطة افراد المشاه بعد تزويده بحامل ثلاثي الارجل او استخدامه كحامل ثانوي مع الدبابات و العربات المدرعة*


*- بلد المنشأ : المملكة المتحدة*
*- الاستخدام : مدفع رشاش متوسط لقوات المشاه و للدبابات و العربات المدرعة*
*- الدول المستخدمة : المملكة المتحدة *


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- العيار : 0.303 بوصة*
*- العيار المطور : 7.62 * 51 مم*
*- نوع الذخيرة : NATO*
*- الطول : 1156مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 635 مم*
*-قطر السبطانة : 7.62 مم*
*- الوزن بالحامل ثنائي الارجل : 8680 جم*
*- الوزن بالحامل ثلاثي الارجل : 12700 جم *
*- معدل النيران : النظري 500 طلقة / دقيقة*
*- سعة الخزينة : 30 طلقة*



*المدفع الرشاش الثقيل **[عزيزي الزائر يتوجب عليك التسجيل للمشاهدة الرابط للتسجيل اضغط هنا]** - 38/46 :*​


*



*


*انتج الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق المدفع الرشاش الثقيل DK في باديء الامر كمدفع مضاد للطائرات و طور بعد ذلك للنموزج Dsh KM - 38/46 كسلاح ثقيل لدعم قوات المشاه و يمكن استخدامه كسلاح مضاد للدبابات في الوقت نفسه , هذا النموزج انتشر في العديد من الدول المحالفة للاتحاد السوفيتي في الفترة من 1960 الي 1970 كما صنع في العديد من الدول مثل الصين و ايران و يوغوسلافيا و باكستان و استخدم فعليا في العديد من الحروب كان اهمها حملة الاتحاد السوفيتي في افغان ستان *
*يعد هذا المدفع من التصميمات القوية للعيار 12.7 مم حيث ان طاقته تمكنه من اختراق درع من الصلب سمكه 15 مم ومن مسافة 500 م و المدفع يغذي بالطلقات بواسطة شريط و يبرد بواسطة الهواء و يعمل بقوة ضغط الغاز ويعمل فقط بالاسلوب الالي صمم المدفع علي حامل و يمكن تزويده بواقي من الصلب *


*- بلد المنشأ : الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا*
*- الاستخدام : مدفع رشاش ثقيل يستخدم من قواة المشاه او كسلاح مضاد للطائرات او كمدفع ثانوي للدبابات *
*- الدول المستخدمة : العديد من دول العلم*


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*


*- العيار : 12.7 * 109 مم *
*- نوع الذخيرة : B32*
*- الطول : 1560 مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 1070 مم*
*- وزن المدفع فقط : 34 كجم *
*- وزن السبطانة : 9.2 كجم *
*- المدي الفعال للاهداف الارضية : 2000 م*
*- المدي الفعال للاهذاف الجوية : 1000 م*
*- المدي الفعال ضد المدرعات :800 م*
*- اختراق الدرع علي مسافة 500 م : 20 مم*
*- اختراق الدرع علي مسافة 1000 م : 13.3 مم*
*- معدل النيران النظري : 600 طلقة / دقيقة*
*- سرعة الطلقة عند مغادرة الفوهة : 850 م /ث*
*- التغذية بالطلقات : بواسطة شريط*
*- اقصي مدي : 7000 م*


*7- المدفع الرشاش الثقيل FN BRG - 15 :*​


*



*


*ظهر المدفع الرشاش البلجيكي FN BRG - 15 عيار 15.5 * 115 مم اول مرة في اكتوبر 1983 و هو مصمم ليحل محل المدفع القديم browning من العيار 12.7 , يعد المدفع FN BRG - 15 من اقوي المدافع المماثلة حيث يمكنه اختراق درع من الصلب سمكه 10 مم بزاوية 30 درجة وعلي مسافة تبلغ 1350 م و هذا المدفع قادر علي التعامل مع معظم العربات المدرعة من مسافة تزيد علي 1000 م *
*يعتمد هذا المدفع علي الية اطلاق دوارة مركبة في نهاية امتداد السبطانة و يغذي بالطلقات بواسطة شريطين علويين و فتحة لاخراج الطلقات من الاعلي*


*- بلد المنشأ : بلجيكا*
*- الاستخدام : مدفع رشاش ثقيل قادر علي التعامل مع العربات المدرعة و يمكن استخدامه كسلاح مضاد للطائرات*
*- الدول المستخدمة : بلجيكا *


*المواصفات العامة والفنية*​


*- العيار : 15.5 * 115 مم*
*- نوع الذخيرة : NATO*
*- الطول : 2150مم*
*- طول السبطانة : 1500 مم*
*- الوزن : 60 كجم من دون التجهيزات *
*- سرعة المقذوف عند مغادرة الفوهة : 1055 م / ث*
*- معدل النيران : 600 طلقة / دقيقة*
*- التغذية بالطلقات : شريط مزدوج *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يناير 2010)

​










​


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يناير 2010)

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 83 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 118 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 142 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 236 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 236 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 92 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 128 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 106 كيلوبايت .


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يناير 2010)

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 900x1200 والحجم 125 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 900x1200 والحجم 143 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 900x1200 والحجم 120 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 900x1200 والحجم 129 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 79 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 155 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x768 والحجم 189 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x200 والحجم 15 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x187 والحجم 14 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x269 والحجم 26 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يناير 2010)

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x240 والحجم 18 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x219 والحجم 15 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x209 والحجم 16 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x234 والحجم 16 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x240 والحجم 16 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1024x247 والحجم 20 كيلوبايت .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 700x467 .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1055x750 والحجم 136 كيلوبايت .
	







هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1047x750 والحجم 195 كيلوبايت .


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يناير 2010)

معلومات جميلة فعلا 
بس  المجرمين فى مصر بيعرفوا بيجيبوا سلاح غير مرخص 





جامدة اوى دى
ميرسى لك كتير الملك 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2010)

موضوع متكامل يا ملك

يستحق التثبيت


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> معلومات جميلة فعلا
> بس المجرمين فى مصر بيعرفوا بيجيبوا سلاح غير مرخص
> 
> 
> ...


 
المجرمين ديدي بس احنا مش مجرمين  مهما عملو فينا مش هنلعب علي طريقتهم ابدا لان المسيح علمنا طريقة وحدة بس لاتقاوموا الشر بالشر مرسي اوي علي كلامك الجميل ده و الرب يباركك و يقويكي


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع متكامل يا ملك
> 
> يستحق التثبيت


 
مرسي يا صديقي كلك بركة صلي من اجلي


----------



## marcelino (15 يناير 2010)

موضووووووووع جاااااااامد ومتكامل

و صور رووعه وجامده جدا

واحلى تقييم
​


----------



## جيلان (16 يناير 2010)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
يا جااامد يا ملك
شغل عالى اوى راااائع بجد


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> موضووووووووع جاااااااامد ومتكامل​
> 
> و صور رووعه وجامده جدا​
> واحلى تقييم​


 
مرسي يا صديقي علي كلامك الجميل ده صلي من اجلي و الرب يحميك


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> يا جااامد يا ملك
> شغل عالى اوى راااائع بجد


 
مرسي يا جيجي العالي للعالي


----------



## zama (20 يناير 2010)

بجد موضوع جامد جداً حبيبى ..

الكبير كبير يا ريس ..

أحلى حاجة عجبتنى " المسدس star الأسبانى " أنا مسكته قبل كده وفكيته كمان ..

وبعدين أنا شايف أن الترخيص مش عقبة مادام هتوفر الدواعى لو معندكش حد فى الشرطة الفلوس بتقضى يعنى قلبك أبيض .. ولوعندك تبئى محلولة  .. 

دى نظام مصر أبو الرشوة والتظبيط ..  

و تستاهل أجمل تقييم ..


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يناير 2010)

zama قال:


> بجد موضوع جامد جداً حبيبى ..
> 
> الكبير كبير يا ريس ..
> 
> ...


 
شكلك خبير في المسدسات استاذ يا باشا انتا الي كبير يا كبير و بامانة عندك حق مصر ابو الرشوة بكدا كل شي محلول مرسي يا جميل علي الرد الجميل


----------



## جيلان (8 فبراير 2010)

*يُفك
شكرا يا ملك *


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يُفك*
> *شكرا يا ملك *


 
مرسييا جيجي ربنا يخليكي


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2010)

*



			رخيص السلاح فى مصر



ترخيص سلاح من الامور المعقدة جداً فى مصر
لانه يتطلب تقديم سبب لحمل السلاح
بمعنى ان تقدم ما يثبت انك تحتاج لسلاح
مثلاُ انك معرض للاعتداء عليك نظراً لانك رجل اعمال وتحمل معك اموال كثيرة دائماً
او تكون مهدد من قبل احد وتكون الشرطه على علم بذلك
او تكون رجل سياسى ومطلوب لدى جماعه تريد ان تنال منك
وكل هذا وذاك لابد ان تبرهن للجهه المختصه بذلك
او تكون صاحب محلات ذهب كبيرة وبطبيعة عملك ان يتواجد ذهب معك دائما
كل ذلك اولاُ
اما ثانيا : فلابد من التوجهه الي مديرية الامن لاخذ التصريح من مساعد وزير الداخليه
وبالتالى آخذ تصريح من أمن الدوله
وبعد ذلك الذهاب الى قسم الشرطه التابع لك بهذه التصاريح
ووقتها تاخذ رخصة السلاح ،،،، ويجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار
انك بتاخذ مجموعة من الطلقات الحيه وبتحاسب ان اصبحت ناقصه بدون سبب
والآخذ فى الاعتبار انك ستمر على القسم التابع لك كل سنه تقريباً لتجديد الرخصه
واذا تاخرت ستسحب منك السلاح ومعاقبه غرامه تقريباً
دا غير وجع الدماغ لو حصل اى شئ منك اثناء مشاجرة عاديه
وقلق
،،، فانصحك ان تكبر دماغك افضل من القصه دى ههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عارفة ليه النظام المتعسف ده
اوعى تقولى حفاظ على الامن ولتقليل معدلات الجريمة

ده احنا مكتسحين العالم بأغرب الجرائم 

شكرا يا مللك على الصور الجامدة دى

انا بحب السلاح جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 فبراير 2010)

لا يا tasoni مش عشان الحفاظ علي الامن ولا حاجة بس عشان يحفظوا علي الكرسي ربنا يرحمنا من الخلفاء الراشدين


----------



## titotito77 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




جامد يا مان وفوق الفظيع كمان ياريت تكملنا الموسوعه الجامده دي


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أكتوبر 2010)

titotito77 قال:


> جامد يا مان وفوق الفظيع كمان ياريت تكملنا الموسوعه الجامده دي



باذن المسيح يا حبيبي مرسي جدا علي زؤك المسيح يباركك


----------

